# Ha ha Danny Dyers marrying a butter face



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

Danny Dyer engaged to girlfriend Joanne Mas after she proposed on Valentine's Day | Daily Mail Online

Justice for being a d!ck


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Butters


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Lol no wondering cheats on her all the time, shes fooking hanging. Butters long as he's happy..


----------



## Mildo (Feb 11, 2015)

Why does he always have to look like he's hard as fook? Iv'e seen him on a few Gypsy programs and he's always sh!ting him self :lol:

I bet she beats the bag outa him :lol:


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

she must be good at something to have a face like that


----------



## HJC1972 (Aug 29, 2013)

Can't stand that bloke. On the knobometre he is lights flashing, bells ringing, top scoring ten.


----------



## superpube (Feb 18, 2015)

Would not bang.


----------



## GreatPretender (Oct 17, 2012)

Biggest pussy on TV


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

What does butter face mean?


----------



## miketipping (Jul 24, 2010)

Wheyman said:


> she must be good at something to have a face like that


 :lol:


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

Dizzeee said:


> What does butter face mean?


shes fit but her face.

but shes not even that, Vileville


----------



## HJC1972 (Aug 29, 2013)

Wheyman said:


> shes fit but her face.


Otherwise known as a BOBFOC....

Body off Baywatch, face off Crimewatch....


----------



## havering (May 14, 2013)

He's meant to be a solid bloke aside from his tv/film persona.


----------



## AndyWaller (Oct 10, 2014)

HJC1972 said:


> Otherwise known as a BOBFOC....
> 
> Body off Baywatch, face off Crimewatch....


A Kronenbird: 16 from the back, 64 from the front.


----------



## HJC1972 (Aug 29, 2013)

havering said:


> He's meant to be a solid bloke aside from his tv/film persona.


He may well be but I can't help thinking that DD spends most of his time trying to portray an image of being something that he ain't. If only he could lighten up, stop trying to be a "geezer" (little bit wey, little bit whoa) then he probably would be ok. Until that days he's still a monumental bell-end.


----------



## AndyWaller (Oct 10, 2014)

HJC1972 said:


> He may well be but I can't help thinking that DD spends most of his time trying to portray an image of being something that he ain't. If only he could lighten up, stop trying to be a "geezer" (little bit wey, little bit whoa) then he probably would be ok. Until that days he's still a monumental bell-end.


It's a bit difficult pretending you're Lenny McClean when you're a 9 stone thespian.


----------



## IC1 (Aug 1, 2014)

Malcolm's not all that bad.


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

i bet you she takes it in the a5se


----------



## the wee man (Dec 17, 2014)

he's a total [email protected] and a feckin pussy :thumbdown:

wouldn't last 2 minutes in my local :lol:

cheers shaun


----------



## HJC1972 (Aug 29, 2013)

AndyWaller said:


> It's a bit difficult pretending you're Lenny McClean when you're a 9 stone thespian.


Which begs the question: why bother trying?


----------



## IC1 (Aug 1, 2014)

the wee man said:


> he's a total [email protected] and a feckin pussy :thumbdown:
> 
> wouldn't last 2 minutes in my local :lol:
> 
> cheers shaun


He would knock you out with one punch.


----------



## DaveCW (Dec 9, 2013)

Would butter bang....

Then abuse................

And then probably leave it tied up and leaking while i enjoy a bag of kettle chips.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

havering said:


> He's meant to be a solid bloke aside from his tv/film persona.


I met him in a boozer in Custom House, he was sound, had a little, gay kravat thing around his neck but was pretty down to earth and a laugh.


----------



## havering (May 14, 2013)

If he didn't act like a tit on screen he wouldn't be anyway near as wealthy, he's very clever in the same way as Jordan and Katie Hopkins, made a lot of money from minimal talent, is ultra smart.


----------



## HJC1972 (Aug 29, 2013)

DaveCW said:


> Would butter bang....
> 
> Then abuse................
> 
> And then probably leave it tied up and leaking while i enjoy a bag of kettle chips.


Ah, ain't that sweet! You old fashioned romantic, you.


----------



## HJC1972 (Aug 29, 2013)

havering said:


> ....is ultra smart.


Yeah man. Danny Dyer for the Nobel prize!


----------



## IC1 (Aug 1, 2014)

I can't wait to see your fanny


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

she looks alright to me

he looks the butters in the pic lol


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Why does anyone expect a skinny fat balding guy with gyno to pull anything better?


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

HJC1972 said:


> He may well be but *I can't help thinking that DD spends most of his time trying to portray an image of being something that he ain't*. If only he could lighten up, stop trying to be a "geezer" (little bit wey, little bit whoa) then he probably would be ok. Until that days he's still a monumental bell-end.


lol...he's an Actor


----------



## richardrahl (Nov 19, 2007)

DaveCW said:


> Would butter bang....
> 
> Then abuse................
> 
> And then probably leave it tied up and leaking while i enjoy a bag of kettle chips.


Sea salt and cracked black pepper??


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

Wheyman said:


> Danny Dyer engaged to girlfriend Joanne Mas after she proposed on Valentine's Day | Daily Mail Online
> 
> Justice for being a d!ck


post up some pics of mrs wheyman, lets see a true beauty


----------



## philippeb (Aug 21, 2013)

View attachment 167017


Looks like ****


----------



## DaveCW (Dec 9, 2013)

richardrahl said:


> Sea salt and cracked black pepper??


Aye.

But any will do.


----------



## richardrahl (Nov 19, 2007)

I'm going to go against the grain here and say that I'd definitely have a pop on the future Mrs Dyer. Might not stick around for cuddles afterwards though. Haha.


----------



## the wee man (Dec 17, 2014)

IC1 said:


> He would knock you out with one punch.


i wouldn't get out ma seat for that t1t.....

i'd send the wife over to knock the cvnt out :lol:


----------



## Alanricksnape (Apr 5, 2013)

the wee man said:


> i wouldn't get out ma seat for that t1t.....
> 
> i'd send the wife over to knock the cvnt out :lol:


cheers shaun

:thumb:


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

Heavyassweights said:


> post up some pics of mrs wheyman, lets see a true beauty


ha ha hes in pattaya until next month when I pay the final installment and they get released from the bar contract and come live with me


----------



## the wee man (Dec 17, 2014)

Alanricksnape said:


> cheers shaun
> 
> :thumb:


after even ma big pal @Verno had issues with my luffily Scottishy politness....

i told him from now on, i'm just going to act like the rest of you mannerless fecks :lol:

:thumbup1:


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

he should go on "take me out" and pull himself a fitty.


----------



## Alanricksnape (Apr 5, 2013)

the wee man said:


> after even ma big pal @Verno had issues with my luffily Scottishy politness....
> 
> i told him from now on, i'm just going to act like the rest of you mannerless fecks :lol:
> 
> :thumbup1:


I had no issue with your Scottish politeness!

Although I always read it as if you were thanking yourself at the end of every post 

Cheers Shaun!


----------



## IC1 (Aug 1, 2014)

the wee man said:


> after even ma big pal [MENTION=15697]
> 
> i told him from now on, i'm just going to act like the rest of you mannerless fecks :lol:


Welcome to UK-M :thumb:


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Wheyman said:


> Danny Dyer engaged to girlfriend Joanne Mas after she proposed on Valentine's Day | Daily Mail Online
> 
> Justice for being a d!ck


any pictures of your wife?


----------



## HJC1972 (Aug 29, 2013)

barsnack said:


> lol...he's an Actor


What 24/7 ?


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

HJC1972 said:


> What 24/7 ?


im guessing the only time you see him, is on screen


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

simonthepieman said:


> any pictures of your wife?


ha ha hes in pattaya until next month when I pay the final installment and they get released from the bar contract and come live with me


----------



## HJC1972 (Aug 29, 2013)

Yes. But must someone act, even when they're doing, say, a documentary? Is it not possible to maybe slip out of geezer mode, just to interview Paddy Doherty for example?


----------



## seandog69 (Mar 8, 2013)

DaveCW said:


> Would butter bang....
> 
> Then abuse................
> 
> And then probably leave it tied up and leaking while i enjoy a bag of kettle chips.


omg seriously?

i cant believe you are allowed to post such awful comments on this forum

this personifies everything what is wrong with the modern english man

kettle chips are ****ing VILE :cursing:


----------



## the wee man (Dec 17, 2014)

well there's been another development on the manners front...

Big Vern's now cool with my manners

so i'm sorry folks no more acting like a mannerless feck,it's back to...

cheers polite shaun


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

banzi said:


> Why does anyone expect a skinny fat balding guy with gyno to pull anything better?


You managed to do ok mate.


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

I've never met Danny Dyer in person so I'm not going to make assumptions about him from tv programs he's done.


----------



## richardrahl (Nov 19, 2007)

barsnack said:


> im guessing the only time you see him, is on screen


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## the wee man (Dec 17, 2014)

Alanricksnape said:


> I had no issue with your Scottish politeness!
> 
> Although I always read it as if you were thanking yourself at the end of every post
> 
> Cheers Shaun!


depending on voice tone,context,etc.....

cheers can mean many things up here mate

to auld me,it seems a tad ignorant talking to folk (posting),then not saying something before i leave,to go to another thread/post..

hence the cheers shaun

hope that makes sense

cheers shaun


----------



## Alanricksnape (Apr 5, 2013)

It would make more sense with a comma after the cheers but I think I prefer it without the comma now 

Cheers Shaun!


----------



## IC1 (Aug 1, 2014)

Signing off posts is a sure fire way to quickly make a name for yourself round these parts.


----------



## DaveCW (Dec 9, 2013)

seandog69 said:


> omg seriously?
> 
> i cant believe you are allowed to post such awful comments on this forum
> 
> ...


In Aus there's those RedRock Deli kettle chips, the Lime And Cracked Black Pepper ones.

Very nice.


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

ive always liked malcolm


----------



## the wee man (Dec 17, 2014)

IC1 said:


> Signing off posts is a sure fire way to quickly make a name for yourself round these parts.


ive noticed that now mate....

but a very wise man once told me....

Never change what you do for other people :wink:

cheers shaun :thumbup1:


----------



## superpube (Feb 18, 2015)

Who the feck is Shaun and why is everyone thanking him?


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

thanks Shaun


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

the wee man said:


> ive noticed that now mate....
> 
> but a very wise man once told me....
> 
> ...


Stop it! I'm welling up here, your too kind mate :wink:


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

superpube said:


> Who the feck is Shaun and why is everyone thanking him?


He's a very clever man, and with a little over 300 posts every fcukers heard of him!!


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Love this


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Who's the guy that always used to sign off with

Cheers john.

One of @Merklemans mates i think.


----------



## Skinny Guy (Jul 24, 2011)

I'm not too sure what's going on.

Cheers shaun


----------



## seandog69 (Mar 8, 2013)

why all you idiots spelling my name wrong?


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

seandog69 said:


> why all you idiots spelling my name wrong?


Sorry shaun


----------



## the wee man (Dec 17, 2014)

superpube said:


> Who the feck is Shaun and why is everyone thanking him?


i'm shaun and i'm a cvnt...

so feck knows why folk would thank me 

cheers shaun


----------



## the wee man (Dec 17, 2014)

Smitch said:


> Who's the guy that always used to sign off with
> 
> Cheers john.
> 
> One of @Merklemans mates i think.


i keep hearing he signed off....

regards john

cheers shaun:rolleye:


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

the wee man said:


> i keep hearing he signed off....
> 
> regards john
> 
> cheers shaun:rolleye:


Ha ha, yeah that was it.

Classic.

Guy was about 60, lived in Thailand.


----------



## superpube (Feb 18, 2015)

the wee man said:


> i'm shaun and i'm a cvnt...
> 
> so feck knows why folk would thank me
> 
> cheers shaun


Cheers for clarifying that Shaun, you c unt


----------



## the wee man (Dec 17, 2014)

Wheyman said:


> thanks Shaun


no,thank you mr Wheyman :wub: :blush:

cheers shaun :wink:


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

EpicSquats said:


> You managed to do ok mate.


Yep

View attachment 167020


----------



## the wee man (Dec 17, 2014)

Verno said:


> He's a very clever man, and with a little over 300 posts every fcukers heard of him!!


now your making me :blush:

cheers shaun


----------



## IC1 (Aug 1, 2014)




----------



## Alanricksnape (Apr 5, 2013)

I came here to fvck b!tches and cheers shaun!


----------



## Pointer21 (Feb 21, 2015)

Anyone claiming she is not hot is either a latent homosexual or a repressed angry, pussy starved loser. Some posters sound like the gay guys who run the fashion industry and want the women to look like skinny gay twinks.


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

Pointer21 said:


> Anyone claiming she is not hot is either a latent homosexual or a repressed angry, pussy starved loser. Some posters sound like the gay guys who run the fashion industry and want the women to look like skinny gay twinks.


she is skinnyish, its the fact her face hit every single twig on the ugly tree as she fell from the womb


----------



## the wee man (Dec 17, 2014)

IC1 said:


>


thanks mate

we luff's sheep up here :wub: 

cheers shaun


----------



## Pointer21 (Feb 21, 2015)

Wheyman said:


> she is skinnyish, its the fact her face hit every single twig on the ugly tree as she fell from the womb


 Something ... Something .... Darkside.


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

the wee man said:


> thanks mate
> 
> we luff's sheep up here :wub:
> 
> cheers shaun


New avi! DO IT!!!


----------



## Varg (May 17, 2010)

Would not touch, she's 3/10 at best.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

She's not that bad....I bet none of u lot could pull anything better


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

Skye666 said:


> She's not that bad....I bet none of u lot could pull anything better


Are you seeing what we are seeing?


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Wheyman said:


> Are you seeing what we are seeing?


I wanna see your mrs now after all this!


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Wheyman said:


> Are you seeing what we are seeing?


Yes..she looks better in the last pic but she's not that bad!!

Show a pic of ur mrs then


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

Skye666 said:


> Yes..she looks better in the last pic but she's not that bad!!
> 
> Show a pic of ur mrs then


I dont have one yet, she/He is on order


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

i think she looks alright .

heres my mrs
View attachment 167023


----------



## seandog69 (Mar 8, 2013)

Skye666 said:


> She's not that bad....I bet none of u lot could pull anything better


None?

NONE!

Woman I hope I'm not lumped in that statement


----------



## Pointer21 (Feb 21, 2015)

MRSTRONG said:


> i think she looks alright .
> 
> heres my mrs
> View attachment 167023


 Black pearls, you must be rich!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Pointer21 said:


> Black pearls, you must be rich!


if only


----------



## Fatboy 23 (Apr 21, 2009)

Fair play to him he's got his head on,rather marry a loyal "butter face" than one of them cheap plastic slags what chase actors and football players for kiss and tell stories ...


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

seandog69 said:


> None?
> 
> NONE!
> 
> Woman I hope I'm not lumped in that statement


Lol..course not.


----------



## seandog69 (Mar 8, 2013)

Skye666 said:


> Lol..course not.


Damn straight


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

I learnt something today...butter face lol where do u get these names from...


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

seandog69 said:


> Damn straight


Ur my little 'butter nut' squash always and forever :wub:


----------



## NovemberDelta (Apr 17, 2011)

Alanricksnape said:


> cheers shaun
> 
> :thumb:


Haha been annoying me for ages that!


----------



## seandog69 (Mar 8, 2013)

Skye666 said:


> Ur my little 'butter nut' squash always and forever :wub:


More butt less nut


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

seandog69 said:


> More butt less nut


Hmm gota say like a nut tho


----------



## seandog69 (Mar 8, 2013)

Skye666 said:


> Hmm gota say like a nut tho


How about I nut in Ur butt then 

Thread moved to AL inc lol


----------



## ellisrimmer (Sep 9, 2012)

butter face.. i like that one. Having said that I think it's a bit harsh!!


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

MissMartinez said:


> What do u look like?


Me im fugly


----------



## Delhi (Dec 8, 2005)

Is it me or am I missing something? She ain't that bad looking. Infact she is an attractive woman. I have had better and much worse. Love to see everyone Mrs if she is so horrible. Defo 7-8 but then I try to look at the whole package not just the make up covered face of the usual celeb wag


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

MissMartinez said:


> Isn't this u in the middle?
> 
> View attachment 167025


Yiup fugly like I said, bothered?


----------



## seandog69 (Mar 8, 2013)

Delhi said:


> Is it me or am I missing something? She ain't that bad looking. Infact she is an attractive woman. I have had better and much worse. Love to see everyone Mrs if she is so horrible. Defo 7-8 but then I try to look at the whole package not just the make up covered face of the usual celeb wag


Whoa a sec there sir

While I'm in no doubt I would certainly 'hit dat', I feel your remuneration is askew

6 at a push surely, but would not be ashamed to hold her hand


----------



## Delhi (Dec 8, 2005)

Wheyman said:


> Yiup fugly like I said, bothered?


Not bothered at all how you look but in all honesty and don't take this too harshly but if a guy like you pulled a chick like her you would be boxing above your weight. You know it and I know it ??


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

Delhi said:


> Not bothered at all how you look but in all honesty and don't take this too harshly but if a guy like you pulled a chick like her you would be boxing above your weight. You know it and I know it ??


ha ha still shes butters mate


----------



## Delhi (Dec 8, 2005)

seandog69 said:


> Whoa a sec there sir
> 
> While I'm in no doubt I would certainly 'hit dat', I fell your remuneration is askew
> 
> 6 at a push surely, but would not be ashamed to hold her hand


Lol we can settle in the middle at 7 (8 drunk)


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

Wheyman said:


> Yiup fugly like I said, bothered?


bro do you even lift


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

MissMartinez said:


> Isn't this u in the middle?
> 
> View attachment 167025


what a fcuktard mong if it is :lol:


----------



## seandog69 (Mar 8, 2013)

Delhi said:


> Lol we can settle in the middle at 7 (8 drunk)


Well I'm ahead of the curve as I'm sat in a pub drinking and I'll give you a 6.5, round up to Ur 7


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

MissMartinez said:


> Maybe we should start a thread on what people think of your looks and physique... Maybe you'll get a loss of offers and won't have to pay that final instalment!


installment whatnow? plus ha that was a year and a half ago, but those where good times. Like I said I dont care shes still minging


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

heres my mrs :rolleye:


----------



## Lean&amp;Mean&amp;Clean (May 9, 2008)

always knew that **** was proper weak minded rubbish talking..


----------



## Lean&amp;Mean&amp;Clean (May 9, 2008)

eezy1 said:


> heres my mrs :rolleye:


she's got 2 options :

1. shift all that belly fat

or

2. put some on to emphasize them curves

that in the middle of nowhere part is not appealing


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

MissMartinez said:


> Read your response post re pic of your wife!
> 
> Have you changed in that time? You could take a photo with a ladle in your hand :lol:


off to buy ladle lol


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

Each to their own. I wouldn't say DD's wife is ugly though. Lots of b1tches on this thread though.


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

ha ah


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

MissMartinez said:


> I was trying to teach him that People who live in glass houses and all that! Didn't work obviously


he`s single coz he thinks he can do better than a 3 .


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

lool this thread has officially backfired


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

i`d stick up for you @Wheyman

but you still owe me like 10 free samples from like a year ago you c**t 

:lol: :lol:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

eezy1 said:


> i`d stick up for you @Wheyman
> 
> but you still owe me like 10 free samples from like a year ago you c**t
> 
> :lol: :lol:


pro-10 was shit anyway , they had about 10 reps and not a single one of them lifted a weight .


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

Ha sorry left now.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Wheyman said:


> Ha sorry left now.


why did pro-ten sack you ?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

MRSTRONG said:


> why did pro-ten sack you ?


Don't Pro-ten make shampoo?


----------



## Dazza (Aug 7, 2010)

MRSTRONG said:


> if only


Anal beads?


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

MissMartinez said:


> Isn't this u in the middle?
> 
> View attachment 167025


Lol @ that pedotash


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

MissMartinez said:


> Maybe we should start a thread on what people think of your looks and physique... Maybe you'll get a loss of offers and won't have to pay that final instalment!


That's what I thought lol was expecting some ripped model looking geezer with a trophy wife on his arm the way he's been typing, in fact it's the complete opposite lol


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

seandog69 said:


> How about I nut in Ur butt then
> 
> Thread moved to AL inc lol


Do what sunshine......??????? :gun_bandana:


----------



## Pointer21 (Feb 21, 2015)

MissMartinez just got a very sharp Japanese made, single tang, hand crafted Sushi knife and slowly cut Wheyman's balls off, all the while never breaking eye contact.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

MissMartinez said:


> Isn't this u in the middle?
> 
> View attachment 167025


Lol...wow look at mr cardigan :thumbup1:


----------



## TommyBananas (Nov 23, 2014)

Skye666 said:


> Ur my little 'butter nut' squash always and forever :wub:


 @seandog69 - you can have her now, shes broken my heart one too many times.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

eezy1 said:


> heres my mrs :rolleye:


Ohhhh really


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

TommyBananas said:


> @seandog69 - you can have her now, shes broken my heart one too many times.


 :lol: :lol: :lol:

Flipping Eck ..I'm rubbish at this not getting caught


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

Skye666 said:


> Ohhhh really


 :lol:

no :crying:


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

Skye666 said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Flipping Eck ..I'm rubbish at this not getting caught


i had her first.. :whistling:


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

eezy1 said:


> :lol:
> 
> no :crying:


Awww I thought mr eezy had himself a hottie


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

eezy1 said:


> i had her first.. :whistling:


No..I felt u were too young remember ..then u cried I hugged that's it


----------



## TommyBananas (Nov 23, 2014)

Skye666 said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Flipping Eck ..I'm rubbish at this not getting caught


truely hurt over here.


----------



## seandog69 (Mar 8, 2013)

TommyBananas said:


> @seandog69 - you can have her now, shes broken my heart one too many times.


Like it was ever your decision to make Thomas lol

Don't forget, I offered you halfsies before


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

TommyBananas said:


> truely hurt over here.


How can I make u feel better


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

Skye666 said:


> No..I felt u were too young remember ..then u cried I hugged that's it


and then i nutted ur butt :innocent:


----------



## TommyBananas (Nov 23, 2014)

Skye666 said:


> How can I make u feel better


You can't - but i'll go meditate or smthin.


----------



## Varg (May 17, 2010)

OK, I like DD a bit now, although I don't really know who this woman is:

Danny Dyer lashes out at Katie Hopkins after she criticises his engagement | Daily Mail Online


----------



## Archaic (Mar 8, 2010)

She does not look like a munter at all, I'd say she looks quite shagable in the second pic.

People got allot of hatred for Danny Dyer


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Archaic said:


> She does not look like a munter at all, I'd say she looks quite shagable in the second pic.
> 
> People got allot of hatred for Danny Dyer


It's because most of UKM are millionaires who only bang Playboy bunnies, if they are absolutely begging for it.


----------



## ellisrimmer (Sep 9, 2012)

Smitch said:


> It's because most of UKM are millionaires who only bang Playboy bunnies, if they are absolutely begging for it.


All got above average dicks too


----------



## Major Eyeswater (Nov 2, 2013)

Archaic said:


> She does not look like a munter at all, I'd say she looks quite shagable in the second pic.
> 
> People got allot of hatred for Danny Dyer


This ^

DD is a bit of a knob, but he's reasonably entertaining on social media. Unlike that bile-spewing professional troll Katie Hopkins, who had a pop at him & got hysterically owned by being compared to a church gargoyle and to Albert Steptoe.

As for his fiancée - come on lads, we've all done much worse.


----------



## Lotte (Feb 10, 2014)

Danny Dyer is more of a butterface than his fiance. Totally agree with the poster who said he's a smart chap using the same tactics to make a love to hate them career as Katie Price etc.

And lols at Wheyman. Remember when I said this in PM's?



> At the risk of sounding picky... this flirtation is all well and good but you've only seen my midriff and I've only seen your musclefood logo


Women always know when you're hiding yourself for a reason.


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Lotte said:


> Danny Dyer is more of a butterface than his fiance. Totally agree with the poster who said he's a smart chap using the same tactics to make a love to hate them career as Katie Price etc.
> 
> And lols are Wheyman. Remember when I said this in PM's?
> 
> Women always know when you're hiding yourself for a reason.


Busted @Wheyman


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

booom lol


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

Lotte said:


> Danny Dyer is more of a butterface than his fiance. Totally agree with the poster who said he's a smart chap using the same tactics to make a love to hate them career as Katie Price etc.
> 
> And lols are Wheyman. Remember when I said this in PM's?
> 
> Women always know when you're hiding yourself for a reason.


Ouch ouch ouch!!

Hi Lotte :wub:


----------



## Archaic (Mar 8, 2010)

Wheyman has had his balls fed to him on a platter haaa :lol:


----------



## Roid the Lloyd (Jul 8, 2012)

Wheyman in the middle


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Roid the Lloyd said:


> Wheyman in the middle


He has an unusually long right arm


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

eezy1 said:


> bro do you even lift





MissMartinez said:


> Or Whey ;-)



View attachment 167306


Does anyone at usn even lift?


----------



## Acidreflux (Mar 3, 2015)

She's got a face like a smashed crab, I really cant stand this ****!! What the **** does he look like anyway, :lol: he's dressed like he's staring in a budget James Bond flick....


----------



## Warrior87 (Nov 24, 2014)

I went on a date with Nina Cranstoun in 2013...Danny dyers ex....

She was boring to talk to and only did it because he was her ex. She started messaging me on pof. Only found out from google she had been with him.


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

Warrior87 said:


> I went on a date with *Nina Cranstoun *in 2013...Danny dyers ex....
> 
> She was boring to talk to and only did it because he was her ex. She started messaging me on pof. Only found out from google she had been with him.


you know the drill

picsornodatewithdannydyer'sex


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

this went well


----------



## Yes (May 4, 2014)

She looks beautiful to me. Not sure what you guys are on about.


----------

